# Briggs manual



## northshore (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi, I am looking for a Briggs & Stratton Manual. It would be for a 16 HP OHV by Vanguard. Model: 28Q777, Type: 0662-1A, Code: 970128ZD.Cast Iron sleeve, quite package. Can anyone help with this. I had bluish smoke coming from the exhaust area when warm & under load. after a little looking it seenms to be a head gasket. This far... I have to go back to the garage, if I can get some help, I would appreciate it. Thanks, I'll check back in a bit.


----------



## northshore (Jun 2, 2009)

*Briggs manual.*

I believe the manual Briggs & Stratton Repair Manual - 276781 . Repair manual for Single Cylinder Overhead Valve (OHV) Engines built after 1981. replaces old print 272147 .


----------



## northshore (Jun 2, 2009)

*Valves*

Ok, I have replaced the head gasket. There was a blow-out b/w the cylinder & the push rod journal. now my Question is:

How do you set the valves???

I was told by a mechanic that the intake should have .003-.005 & exhaust is to have .005-.007

what is the "exact" process???

thanks.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

http://faqs.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/fa...nNlYXJjaF9ubCZwX3BhZ2U9MQ**&p_li=&p_topview=1

You can find info on servicing valves here as well as a link to the check chart that has the settings for your engine.


----------



## northshore (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks very much. I will have to recheck the valves. I set it up b/f I received your note & set valves incorrect. not sure how bad I messed up I ran it & I got the smoke again & oil in the breather. The valves were not correct (too loose) & I hope I didn't bend one or blow another gasket. I am leaning towards the hope that the valve nuts came loose & no exhaust opening. but, this would blow the gasket... oops.


----------

